# Kicker richtig meistern - gute Videos gesucht



## marc53844 (20. August 2015)

Hallo, 

da ich vor kurzem einen netten Abflug auf einem Kicker gemacht habe ... und dadurch 7 Tage im Krankenhaus lag ... suche ich ein paar sehr gute Videos wie man Kicker richtig springt. Am liebsten schön in Slow motion.

Auch Tables machen mir immer wieder zu schaffen. So das sie mich gerne aus den Pedalen reißen. Kicker können das genauso gut... 
Manchmal klappt es aber auch ganz gut. 

Aber ich denke meine Grundhaltung ist falsch. Früher habe ich mich sogar noch zurück gelehnt. Da hats mir das Rad fast immer nach vorne weggeworfen. 

Besser wurde es als ich mich nach vorne gelehnt habe. So konnte ich das Rad in der Luft besser positionieren und das aus den Pedalen werfen ist seltener passiert. Aber immer noch viel zu oft. 

Wäre für Hilfe dankbar!

gruß Marc


----------



## Marc B (20. August 2015)

Hi Marc,

diese Videos finde ich gut dazu, Slow-Motions sind auch dabei:











Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (20. August 2015)

Super, das sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. Aber ich tu mich echt schwer damit das zu verinnerlichen.


----------



## Kadauz (21. August 2015)

Ich hatte damals auch das Problem, dass ich immer die Pedale unter den Füßen verlor. Geholfen hat nur, den Bunny Hop "nachzuahmen". Soll heißen, versuche aktiv das Bike mit Hilfe Deiner Körperspannung und Anwinkelung Deiner Fußgelenke zu verkeilen. Übe dazu ruhig mal den Bunny Hop. Sobald das in etwas klappt, kannst Du bei Kickern diese Bewegung nachahmen. Seitdem ich das so mache, bleib ich in den meisten Fällen aufm Pedal und bin stabil in der Luft.


----------



## Guru (21. August 2015)

Gute Besserung!

Dein problem wurde in diesem Thread (Seite 27, verlinkt) sehr gut bereits diskutiert, schau dir doch das mal an 

Warum es dich beim Zurücklehnen am Ende nach vorne abschmeißt zeigt diese Grafik sehr schön:


----------



## marc53844 (21. August 2015)

Vielen dank für den Link zum Thread! Das werde ich demnächst versuchen. Ggf. Mache ich mal ein Video von mir. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## everywhere.local (31. August 2015)

und, wie läuft es?


----------



## marc53844 (2. September 2015)

Leider bin ich noch nicht zum Springen gekommen. Bin bisher nur etwas Strecke gefahren. Irgendwie will sich mein Kopf mit dem Thema Springen derzeit noch nicht so richtig anfreuden. 
Zumal ich bei der extremen Hitze die wir teilweise hatten ... auch keine Lust hatte mich in die Schutzausrüstung zu zwängen ...


----------



## everywhere.local (3. September 2015)

Ja, Lust/Motivation ist da schon nicht ganz unbedeutend


----------



## marc53844 (22. September 2015)

Wir waren letzten Sonntag in Bad Ems. Die erste richtige Fahrt nach dem Unfall.
Die erste Fahrt war furchtbar. Ich wollte schon nicht mehr weiter fahren.
Bei der 2. Fahrt war ich wie ausgewechselt. 
Bei der 4. Fahrt bin ich fast alles gesprungen bis auf den 2. Gap ... da brauche ich noch Überwindung zu.
Aber Kicker springen ... das gelingt mir nicht wirklich. Ich drücke die immer weg.
Das aber schon wesentlich sicherer.

Gruß Marc


----------



## ron101 (22. September 2015)

Falls mit einem Fully unterwegs, eventuell mal noch den Rebound am Dämpfer hinten auf langsam einstellen, zum Kicker springen.
Wenn der zuschnell eingestellt ist, kann der beim kickerspringen ebenfalls kicken und dies führt zu Nosedives.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2015)

Darauf wie gut ich abspringe hat die Zugstufe bei mir eigentlich überhaupt keinen Einfluss, nur darauf wie angenehm das landen ist...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2015)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Darauf wie gut ich abspringe hat die Zugstufe bei mir eigentlich überhaupt keinen Einfluss, nur darauf wie angenehm das landen ist...



Dann stell sie mal auf ganz schnell und fahr nen schnellen Sprung mit kurzem, steilem Kicker. Dann wirst du das schon merken.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2015)

Ich hab nur gesagt dass es kein Problem ist nicht dass ich es nicht merke..


----------



## ron101 (25. September 2015)

Der Ersteller des Themas schreibt:

"Da hats mir das Rad fast immer nach vorne weggeworfen"
"das aus den Pedalen werfen"

Sowas könnte theoretisch bei einem z.B. AM/END Bike an nem schnell eingestllten Rebound liegen.
Bei einer DH Kiste keine Ahnug, denke  ich mal passiert sowas eher nicht.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2015)

ron101 schrieb:


> Der Ersteller des Themas schreibt:
> 
> "Da hats mir das Rad fast immer nach vorne weggeworfen"
> "das aus den Pedalen werfen"
> ...



Doch, passiert dort auch.


----------



## marc53844 (11. Oktober 2015)

So, ich war heute in Bad Ems und habe den Rebound etwas zurück gedreht.
Die Kicker fühlen sich wirklich sicherer an. 
die Tables überspringe ich zwar noch nicht aber ich habe kein unsicheres Gefühl mehr und überfahre sie schon wesentlich schneller. Grundsätzlich ist etwas mehr Ruhe eingekehrt und die Kurven lassen sich auch besser nehmen.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Ggf. gehts morgen noch nach Winterberg 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (12. Oktober 2015)

Grundsätzlich hilft viel springen viel. Wenn du eine gute Technik hast und sicher bist, dann kannst du auch mit verschiedenen Fahrwerk-Setups gut umgehen. Oder auch Sprünge meistern, die keine gerade Autobahnauffahrt haben


----------



## Dominik19xx (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich empfehle dir jetzt einfach mal den Bunnyhop bis zum Erbrechen zu üben. auch mit Variationen wie auf dem Vorderrad landen, in der Luft schräg stellen etc. Dadurch solltets du eigentlich lernen deine Füße auf den Pedalen bzw. die Pedale an den Füßen zu halten. Außerdem hilft aktiv abspringen sehr viel. Dadurch springst du mit dem Bike und nicht das Bike mit dir.


Btw es gibt auch Kicker an denen man sich nach hinten lehnen muss weil die einem sonst das Hinterrad extrem stark kicken. => Nosedive


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Oktober 2015)

Nach hinten lehnen führt aber zum nosedive


----------



## Dominik19xx (13. Oktober 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Nach hinten lehnen führt aber zum nosedive


Ich habe mich glaube ich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Nicht genau beim Absprung, sondern ab dem ersten Moment in der Luft sollte man sich nach hinten lehnen und den "Schlag" gegen das Hinterrad abfangen. Natürlich nicht zu extrem, da man ansonsten mit dem Hinterrad zuerst einschlägt bzw. bei der Landung sogar nach hinten vom Bike fällt.

Hier nochmal ganz gut erklärt: http://www.leokast.de/diverses/fahrtechnik-tipps/sprung-kickt-hinterrad-hoch/


----------



## everywhere.local (14. Oktober 2015)

Dominik19xx schrieb:


> Ich habe mich glaube ich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Nicht genau beim Absprung, sondern ab dem ersten Moment in der Luft sollte man sich nach hinten lehnen und den "Schlag" gegen das Hinterrad abfangen. Natürlich nicht zu extrem, da man ansonsten mit dem Hinterrad zuerst einschlägt bzw. bei der Landung sogar nach hinten vom Bike fällt.
> 
> Hier nochmal ganz gut erklärt: http://www.leokast.de/diverses/fahrtechnik-tipps/sprung-kickt-hinterrad-hoch/


als ich gestern keine Lust zum Antworten hatte, stand da aber noch etwas ganz anderes 
Link habe ich mir nicht angesehen, aber definitiv ist ne zentrale, tiefe Haltung zu empfehlen. Mit "zentral" meine ich natürlich "Schwerpunkt überm Tretlager, immer".
Was beim Sprung sonst zu machen ist, kann man nicht pauschalisieren, jeder Sprung ist anders und kickt aus anderen Gründen, wenn er das denn tut. Dem Schlag aufs HR würde ich in erster Linie mit den Beinen nachgeben, was aber auch etwas "Gefühl fürs Gelände" erfordert


----------



## dieterAschmitz (9. November 2015)

guck mal hier......








vg


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2015)

Auch interessant:


----------

